# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  cutting weight for weigh in...

## quarry206

what are the ways you can cut weight just for a weigh in (water weight).

there have been guys cut as much as 20 pounds for the night before weigh ins. and have all their strength the next day. just wondering if anybody on here has done it or how they did it and how it worked for them.

i have usually just cut fat and dropped from my walking around weight of 205lb-210lb to the 198lb, but now its starting to go through my head wondering if i could cut to 192 (which is possible for me) and then maybe 11 more pounds of water weight for a day before 5pm weigh in and have my strength and energy back by noon the next. 

I have competed since 2007, and was thinking about starting back in the summer

----------


## BgMc31

They get their strength back by using Halo. I'm not very versed at cutting weight because I lift in either the 308s or superheavies. But I know those who do use Halo to get their strength back. I don't know if you are competing in a drug tested fed or not.

----------


## dec11

> what are the ways you can cut weight just for a weigh in (water weight).
> 
> there have been guys cut as much as *20 pounds for the night before weigh ins*. and have all their strength the next day. just wondering if anybody on here has done it or how they did it and how it worked for them.
> 
> i have usually just cut fat and dropped from my walking around weight of 205lb-210lb to the 198lb, but now its starting to go through my head wondering if i could cut to 192 (which is possible for me) and then maybe 11 more pounds of water weight for a day before 5pm weigh in and have my strength and energy back by noon the next. 
> 
> I have competed since 2007, and was thinking about starting back in the summer


absolutely no way mate, not tht much

----------


## quarry206

> absolutely no way mate, not tht much


well i wasn't saying me, but ya there use to be an active member (Doc_sus) on here that actually would cut major weight for only the weigh in. .

i am only talking about 10 pounds of water weight

----------


## dec11

> well i wasn't saying me, but ya there use to be an active member (Doc_sus) on here that actually would cut major weight for only the weigh in. .
> 
> i am only talking about 10 pounds of water weight


maybe only a few lb's mate but in all my comp exp ive neva heard of 20lb or even 10lb coming off in that time frame

----------


## jypoll

this is a good plan too follow for a 12pm meet on friday

Monday:
-NO SALT
-drink 2.5 gallons of water
-eat easily digestible food ( white bread, white rice, andy form of sugar skim milk)
Tuesday
-NO SALT
-drink 3.0 water
-eat easily digestible food ( white bread, white rice, andy form of sugar skim milk)
Wednesday
-NO SALT
-drink .5 gallons of water, preferably with meals
-eat easily digestible food ( white bread, white rice, andy form of sugar skim milk)
Thursday
-NO SALT
-NO WATER (36hours from weigh in)
-white bread for breakfast
-NO FOOD after noon (24 hours from weigh in)
-drop water by sauna, use of diuretics, and and low energy ways of sweating or losing water
FRIDAY
-after weigh in eat as much: salt, waxymaize, water, creatine
-you must pore excessive amount of salt in a carb shake (WM) or gatorade and drink as much as you can without throwing up,
- eat you favourite pre-workout breakfast and continue to drink a sports beverage throughout the meet

- i go from 215-220 a week out to 200-205 and lose no strength for using this

----------


## gonzo6183

How would your training look during this week?

I know its kinda old but very interested to know

----------


## jypoll

i never train the week before a meet.... my last training session is 5-7 days out and i will lift a max of 30% max a couple times just to practice my technique. my last real workout is atleast 12 days out if not longer

----------


## dec11

> i never train the week before a meet.... my last training session is 5-7 days out and i will lift a max of 30% max a couple times just to practice my technique. my last real workout is atleast *12 days out if not longe*r


too long man 5-7 days and work up to intended 2nd lift

----------


## jypoll

maybe i exaggerated with 12 days...maybe 7-9 days at 80% max... i personally would not feel comfortable lifting 2nd attempt, ~90% within 5-7 days. i do my max attempts between 2-3 weeks out then take it relatively easy. Especially if im gonna cut weight because i dont eat as much, i usually aim to be 10-15lbs over.

----------

